# Wiederholrate unter X

## ramrott

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze xorg-server-1.4-r2 mit KDE und einer Nvidia FX 5700LE und nvidia-drivers-100.14.19, aber mein Problem habe ich eigentlich seit jeher. Und zwar ist mein Monitor ein TFT, der eigentlich mit 60hz betrieben werden sollte, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Wenn ich aber X starte, sind es 75hz, was manchmal zu Flackern fuehrt. Ich habe probiert, ueber die xorg.conf 60hz einzustellen, dies wird aber komplett ignoriert.

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "NVidia"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "NVidia"

        BoardName   "GeForce2 MX/MX 400"

        BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

        Option      "1" 

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor"

        VendorName   "Medion"

        ModelName    "MED MD 5043 OD"

        HorizSync    64.0

        VertRefresh  60.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen"

        Device     "NVidia"

        Monitor    "Monitor"

        DefaultDepth     24

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes     "1280x1024" 

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Im KDE-Controlcenter gibt es auch noch eine Moeglichkeit, die Wiederholrate festzulegen, aber auch das wird leider nicht umgesetzt.

Ein Freund von mir meinte nun, man koennte dem Treiber beim Laden sofort die Frequenz uebergeben, aber da finde ich leider nichts zu.

Um Hilfe waere ich sehr dankbar,

Ramrott

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor"

        VendorName   "Medion"

        ModelName    "MED MD 5043 OD"

        HorizSync    64.0

        VertRefresh  60.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection 
```

ändern. Und zwar die folgenden Werte: 

```
HorizSync    64.0
```

 und 

```
VertRefresh  60.0
```

.

----------

## ramrott

Ja, aber wie aendern? Ich mein, das sind doch genau die Werte, die ich haben moechte.  :Wink: 

----------

## himpierre

Kommentier die beiden Werte doch einfach aus. Brauchst Du eh nicht (im allgemeinen).

t.

----------

## ramrott

Ok, hab ich gemacht. Tatsaechlich startet X noch. Aber leider sind es noch immer 75hz.  :Sad: 

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Dann eben bei maximaler horizontaler und vertikaler Wiederholrate die passenden Werte uas dem Monitorhandbuch eintragen.

Die maximalen Wiederholraten stehen auch auf der Rückseite des Monitors.

----------

## Evildad

Starte  nvidia-settings 

Dort klickst mal auf X-Server Display Konfiguration.

Schau mal dort nach was als Wiederholrate eingetragen ist.

----------

## xraver

Versuch mal die Option in der Section "Device" 

```
Option "Ignore EDID" "1"
```

//edit;

Sorry, die Option gehört in die Monitor Section.

----------

## ramrott

Vielen Dank, aber leider funktionieren diese Sachen alle nicht.

Die Hoechstrate von meinem Monitor kenne ich nicht. Hab ich schon nach gegoogelt, ist nirgends zu finden. Hinten auf dem Monitor steht nichts. Egal, was ich bei den HorizSync- und Vertrefresh-Werten angebe, es sind immer 75hz.

Nvidia-settings nutze ich immer, um die Rate manuell runterzudrehen. Da steht halt standardmaessig "auto". Wenn ich dann 60hz auswaehle, klappt alles. Aber das will ich nicht nach jedem Start machen.

Die Option "Ignore EDID" aendert leider auch nichts.

Sogar Windows stellt beim Starten 60hz ein. Das darf doch nicht wahr sein.  :Sad: 

----------

## xraver

```
Option      "IgnoreEDID" "1"
```

Sorry, so muss es lauten  :Wink: . Also ohne Leerzeichen.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo ramrott

 *Quote:*   

> Die Hoechstrate von meinem Monitor kenne ich nicht. Hab ich schon nach gegoogelt, ist nirgends zu finden. Hinten auf dem Monitor steht nichts. Egal, was ich bei den HorizSync- und Vertrefresh-Werten angebe, es sind immer 75hz. 

 

Dann hast du schlecht gesucht!

Das Handbuch für deinen Medion MD5043 kann immer noch direkt beim Hersteller Medion als PDF heruntergeladen werden.

http://www1.medion.de/site/service_~u~_support/treiber_~u~_updates/?op=detail&id=1543&type=anleitungen&lang=de

bzw. http://download2.medion.de/downloads/anleitungen/bda5043de.pdf

Demnach kann dein TFT 75Hz empfohlen sind jedoch 60Hz

Versuche es doch mal so:

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor"

        VendorName   "Medion"

        ModelName    "MED MD 5043 OD"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 64.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 60.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection
```

 *Quote:*   

> Im KDE-Controlcenter gibt es auch noch eine Moeglichkeit, die Wiederholrate festzulegen, aber auch das wird leider nicht umgesetzt.

 

Dies funktioniert sehr gut, aber eben nur mit den Quell Offenen Treibern.

Viel Glück  josef.95

----------

## ramrott

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Option      "IgnoreEDID" "1"
> ```
> ...

 

Hatte ich schon nachgeguckt und dann so geschrieben. Leider hilft es nicht...

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Versuche es doch mal so:
> 
> ```
> Section "Monitor"
> 
> ...

 

Genau so sieht es jetzt bei mir aus. Leider nuetzt auch das nichts.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Dann hast du schlecht gesucht! 
> 
> 

 

Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, ich hab mich da auf google verlassen. Und da hab ich nichts gefunden. Sorry.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dies funktioniert sehr gut, aber eben nur mit den Quell Offenen Treibern.
> 
> 

 

Genau. Nur kann ich die eben nicht benutzen. OpenGL und so...

Es will einfach nicht klappen.  :Sad: 

----------

## ComicBookGuy

War da nicht mal ein Bug, dass man anstelle von 30.0 und ähnlichen Werten 30 angeben muss ?

(Also die Nachkommestellen weglassen)

Vielleicht irre ich mich aber auch...

----------

## ramrott

Hilft leider auch nicht. Danke trotzdem.  :Sad: 

----------

